# Is Cornbread Healthy?



## AIWASS (May 4, 2008)

is cornbread healthy for you?


----------



## vader (May 4, 2008)

fried cornbread or regular corn bread?


----------



## vader (May 4, 2008)

Nutrition Facts  

Amount Per 1 cup, crumbled  
Calories 207.92
Calories from Fat 60.69  

% Daily Value *  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Fat 6.74g  10%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Saturated Fat 2.18g  11%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Polyunsaturated Fat 0.808g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Monounsaturated Fat 3.3g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cholesterol 31.04mg  10%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sodium 487.18mg  20%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Potassium 143.44mg  4%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Carbohydrate 31.03g  10%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Dietary Fiber 2.64g  11%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Protein 5.52g  11%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alcohol 0g     


Vitamin A 4 %     Vitamin C 1 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Calcium 10 %     Iron 6 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin D 7 %     Vitamin E 2 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thiamin 8 %     Riboflavin 11 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Niacin 6 %     Folate 9 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin B-6 4 %     Vitamin B-12 3 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phosphorus 26 %     Magnesium 5 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zinc 3 %     Copper 2 % 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.  

 Ingredients  
Ingredient Name Amount Units Processing 
Bread, cornbread, dry mix, enriched (includes corn muffin mix) 302.78 grams FLOUR/MEAL,BAKED 
Milk, NFS 434.32 grams MILK,HEATED APPROX 30MIN 
Egg, whole, raw, fresh 44.5 grams EGGS,BAKED 




taken from
FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


----------



## vader (May 4, 2008)

of course if its fried the fat content would go up


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2008)

Um.... no


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Um.... no



Unless you're an offensive lineman for Alabama.


----------



## AIWASS (May 5, 2008)

I'm talking about oven baked cornbread?


----------



## joe_news (May 6, 2008)

Like all pre-made foods, nutrient values can vary greatly by brand, but I see nothing wrong with it in general, decent source of carbs for a pre-work out snack. *wishes he had some to bake*



vader said:


> fried cornbread or regular corn bread?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2008)

Cornbread isn't healthy, no.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2008)

Unless its organic.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2008)

Nope still shit


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure how its made, but i gotta agree with everyone on the big NO. Probably tons of refined flour, sugar and the like.


----------

